# pills, pills & more pills



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I started cleaning out my medicine drawer yesterday because it was getting so full that I couldn't close it. I finally came to 2 conclusions by the time I was done. 1) I take way too much medication.. and 2) I could probably open a small pharmacy from my apartment. lolI don't think I can remember the last time I was pill free for an entire day. Of course a lot of the pills are generic stuff like my birth control and dayquil/nyquil for my awful cold right now.. but then you get into the prescription strength motrin for menstral cramps, and dicyclomine for ibs cramps, and a few more! You would think that all these medications have to be doing something bad to your body.. At least some of these I only have to take on a need-to basis.Anyone else feel like all they do is pop pills everyday?


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

haha.. that's funny. my father suggested to me once that i should sell my overstock on the black market







yes, it's said. it is such a game of trial and error. i have been on many medications some of which made me more sick than better! i have IBS-C, and was given by one doctor a medication to control those who alternate between c/d. i didn't go to the washroom for 8 days and took myself off.initially i was prescribed a motility drug called "domperidone" after a year i was lactating!! and not to mention, my problem is getting food from my GI tract - out. not from stomach to GI tract.moral of the story: i've learned the importance of personal research. thank god for this board!i now only take 2 medications a day. only! yeesh.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Did you find something that helps the IBS-C? That's what I have and I know you've mentioned in other posts about using Praxil, but I really don't want to take any anti-depressents if I can help it. Is there something else you found that helps?


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi,I took Zelnorm for 3 months. It was most helpful from 2-8 weeks and then its effectiveness sort of tapered off (constipation wise) but helped with the bloating. I was never relieved from the pain though.I know it is possible to continue Zelnorm past the 3 month period, if it's still effective. Not all doctor's are willing to do this. Some on this board have taken breaks in between the 3 month terms to lose the body's resiliance to the medication. I might try that again, but I want to see first, how the Paxil pans out. Otherwise, how do we ever know what's working? *sigh*So, other than aforementioned, I've started a new "regime" which constitutes acidophilus (Probiotic) with breakfast and flax oil pills (x2/day). On top of that I mix Fibresmart with water and take that before bed (it's a mix of flax + acidophilus). Flax = soluble/insoluble fibre. And the cal/mag. supplements everybody recommends.Since I've started with the supplements, I've been having a BM just about every day. I know the Paxil has reduced pain, and relaxed me.. but it is supposed to constipate, so I'm assuming it's the supplements that have helped with the constipation.If I keep my caffeine intake down to every other day, a strong lattï¿½ can usually stimulate a bowel movement as well







Other than that, it's fruit, fibre and vegetables!Drug wise.. Zelnorm is our only options for C-type thus far. I understand your reluctance with the anti-depressants. At first I was worried about the side-effects, implications etc. As far as I was concerned any depression/anxiety I had was IBS related. Who knows? But IBS was increasingly taken over my life, so I felt this was my best option. But I've done well with it. I know everybody's different, but my energy is fine (after 2 weeks), I'm still training every day, and I haven't gained any weight







How do you cope?


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

For my UC... there was a time when I was taking over 30 pills a day, and there was 2 1/2 months that I gave myself IV meds 12 hours a day every day.Kate


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Although I've had IBS for a couple years, I've only started to manage it about a month ago. I've mostly been managing it through diet, taking care not to eat anything that might trigger an attack.I have tried taking metimucil like my doctor told me, but it only makes my constipation worse. I haven't really tried any other fiber suppliments because I keep hearing conflicting stuff about what works and what doesn't work. I have been hearing really good things about the flax oil pills so I think I'm going to go to my local nutrition store and check that out. I've also heard good things about the cal/mag., but I worry about taking too much suppliments at once.







I would also love to find something to help the bloating. While I have my attacks somewhat under control now, the constipation and bloating are my only two problems!I think I'm going to try the flax oil pills and cal/mag before returning to my doctor to ask about the anti-depressents. Although I'm a bit weary of them, I don't want to rule them out if they're going to help!Thanks for the helpful advice.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh wow, Kate! That is a ton of pills! I wouldn't think that someone's stomach could handle all those pills, but I guess it can.







I'm glad you don't have to take that many anymore.


----------

